
Drupal 8.0-rc1 was out - ausjke
https://www.drupal.org/drupal-8.0
======
mooreds
Looks like they finally solved the configuration management problem--how to
version and deploy different configurations in different environments. That
was my major sticking point last time I used them (that was 6 years ago
though).

That and I felt less like a programmer and more like an assembler.

~~~
lightlyused
On your last statement: I think that is the point, the end user gets some of
the power that the programmer was providing.

